# Riptide



## Waterdash

Buna,

I think I've gotten an answer for this in several languages in the past, but I'm really curious to know how to say "riptide" in Romanian. I was actually asked by someone if I knew the term in this language, and I said I didn't.

Context: When the surfer got caught in the ocean's riptide, he was carried far away from the ocean's shoreline.

Mulţumesc


----------



## farscape

According to:
http://ro.wikipedia.org/wiki/Curent_marin

the translation is: curent (marin) de întoarcere pe la fund

Later,


----------



## Waterdash

Um, I looked at both the English and the Spanish version of that same page and it translates to an ocean current, which is not the same unfortunately.


----------



## farscape

Unless you're referring to a different meaning of the word, riptide (rip current, rip tide) is indeed a current: this is the definition and explanation from Britannica (http://www.britannica.com/EBchecked/topic/504323/rip-current#):

"_Rip current (rip tide): _Narrow, jetlike stream of water that flows sporadically seaward for several minutes, in a direction perpendicular to a beach. The term _riptide_ is a misnomer because the currents are in no way related to tides. ... During periods of large waves, water builds up at the beach and cannot escape as longshore currents, which require oblique wave approach. The buildup continues until water can escape by surging for several minutes through a low point in a breaker, creating an undertow that can be dangerous for swimmers."

From the above explanation, one can see that a "riptide" is a current and is caused by waves, which fits the meaning and the definition I quoted (curent (marin) de întoarcere pe la fund) or curent (marin) de întoarcere pe la suprafaţă - to fit the example you added later. As a certified scuba diver I am well aware of the term and the danger it poses to both divers and swimmers and I chose the definiton of "curent (marin) de întoarcere pe la fund" because of the term "undertow - care trage/cară pe la fund" which is more often encountered.


Later,


----------

